# Can Acid Irritate the Nose?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

I have a really strong predisposition to sinus infections, but I've noticed that when my ibs flares up and especially when I'm feeling that high pressure sensation I will often start coughing and sneezing violently-like 30 times in a row. I can't tell if its b/c food or acid went up my nose or if its b/c the sensation of fullness up high in the chest causes a sneezing and coughing reaction. Anyhow, often times I will get a sinus infection the next hour afterwards-complete with swollen membranes and later the nasty yellow stuff. This is going on right now and its curious b/c 2 days ago my doctor said my sinuses looked great and right after the fit they just completely got raw and inflamed. Could the acid or maybe bacteria in food be going up my nose and causing this?And if so is that a normal ibs thing or possibly GERD?


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Well, I really don't know if it's common, but I am the same way. IBS and GERD, and since being diagnosed with IBS and GERD, I've had serious sinus problems. They're pretty much infected all winter, I'm always getting sinus headaches, my nose is constantly leaking clear. It's horrible. In the summer it's not as bad, but I also attribute that to the cold, since cold is a big trigger for my IBS! Man, life is so unfair


----------

